# Textview macht immer nach einem Beistrich einen Abstand



## nikepro7 (28. Jan 2012)

Hallo
Liebe Leute
Ich hab ein Problem.
Meine (android) Textview macht immer nach Beistriche und nach Semiklons einen Abstand, was ich aber verhindern möchte.  Der Text der angezeigt wird liegt in einem String.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich das anstellen soll. Hab auch schon Google durchsucht.
Ich danke euch schon im Voraus.


----------



## schlingel (30. Jan 2012)

Hm, wenn es partout autoformatiert probiere es einmal indem du den Text als HTML reinschreibst. Dann wird die HTML-Formatierung verwendet.

Dazu einfach:


```
deineTextview.setText(Html.fromHtml(deinString));
```


----------



## nikepro7 (30. Jan 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort
Hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Ich hab aber grad bemerkt das normaler weise nach Beistrichen doch keine abstände gemacht werden, aber wenn sich das Wort nicht mehr in der Zeile ausgeht, wird das Wort nachdem Beistrich getrennt und dann sind es zwei teile.

Beispiel: „Ic,uroc“ wenn sich das Wort nicht mehr in der Zeile ausgeht. Dann wird nach dem Beistrich ein Umbruch gemacht, und die andre Hälfte steht in der nächsten Zeile.

Ic,
uroc

Ich will aber nicht dass das Wort getrennt wird. Ich brauch das weil ich es für ein andere Sprache brauch und deren Schrift benutzt einen Beistrich für Buchstaben (und ein paar andere Sonderzeichen).


----------



## schlingel (30. Jan 2012)

Das Problem dabei ist, das man keinen Einfluss auf das Wrapping hat. Du kannst es zwar generell deaktivieren (android:singleLine="true" im XML) aber das Wrapping für "," deaktivieren funktioniert glaube ich nicht.


----------



## nikepro7 (30. Jan 2012)

wenn ich singleline auf true setz dann ist alles in eine zeile.
was kann ich sonst machen, gar keine Idee.


----------



## schlingel (30. Jan 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit gibt es: Du musst dir eine eigene TransformationMethod schreiben, die zwar nach einem Whitespace ein Newline einfügt, allerdings nicht bei einem Wort das einen Beistrich einschließt.


----------



## nikepro7 (30. Jan 2012)

so gut bin ich nicht.
aber trotzdem danke , ich werds mir anschaun und versuchen.


----------

